# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Viết chương trình in ra bảng mã ASCII bằng C++

## thaichautsm

Bạn làm ơn làm nhanh giúp mình nhé ,mình cần rất gấp.


BT:Viết chương trình in ra bảng mã ASCII bằng C++

----------


## gg.satthutq94

*Trả lời: Viết chương trình in ra bảng mã ASCII bằng C++*




> void main()
> {
> int e;
> char ch;
> clrscr();
> printf("
>  Enter a character : ");
> scanf("%c",ch);
> e=ch;
> ...


Câu hỏi của bạn trên là dùng C++ nhé hoangtu_codon. Nói chung câu hỏi này "chuối", nói vây ko phải châm chọc ban, chỉ là do bạn lười tìm hiểu thôi! Đây là tất cả những gì bạn cần.

for(int i=0; i<128; i++)
std::cout<<char(i)<<std::endl;

----------

